
Is RDF/Dgraph suitable for financial data? - slisznia
Our application requires that we keep a massive immutable ledger of past financial states (in billions of rows). For example, consider a customer&#x27;s current balance together with the history of all transactions that led to her current balance. Or a history of customer repayments towards a debt. Or a report of users who were &quot;in debt&quot; during a historical time window.<p>This type of queries are fairly common for us and not terribly difficult in RDBMS (MySQL is our current DB engine). I&#x27;m asking about Dgraph specifically because it address nicely other issues that we run into with MySQL. We would rather not replace one set of problems with another should we attempt to migrate from the RDBMS to a graph DB.<p>Any feedback re. graph DB or Dgraph specifically to model financial data would be greatly appreciated.
======
verdverm
Sounds like you are working with time series rather than graphs. You might
look up time series databases.

i.e. if you don't have graph structured data, why consider a graph DB? Also,
IIRC, FB/GOOG use SQL derived / hacked DBs for their graph structured data

